# Any beagle people? Beagles and GSD questions?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Since Pepper died (non-gsd), we are thinking of getthing another dog. Ranger (GSD) seems lonely and the kids miss having 2 dogs. 

I've been looking at breeds and shelters to figure out what would be a good fit for us, and I keep coming back to Beagles. I had a female beagle that died this past spring. I loved her so much..she was a great dog....always loving and loyal...but sly as a fox too, and always ready for a walk.

Just curious if anyone has any experience with mixing beagles and GSDs. If we get one, we will most likely get a puppy since a family member's cousin breeds them. If I get another one, i want to know bloodlines since my last beagle had no bloodline history and she died because of a genetic spine disease beagles can get.

Since Ranger is a neutered male, does getting a male or female matter?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Female. It's always better to mixes sexes when you have 2 dogs - regardless of whether the current dog is sexually intact or not.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

How old is your GSD? 

My Beagle and my GSD get along great. It is the age difference. Bella is not he typical Beagle I hear either, she has the personality of EEyore she is very sweet though. Shadow is just in the PLAY stage, he is only 2 yrs old. Sometimes I wish I had to doggies his *size*. 

My JRT and my GSD are the ones that play (or fight). It is their ages though. They are both 2 yrs old. Plus I think Shadow likes the movement of the JRT, he chases him like a sheep.









3K9Mom has a Beagle and a GSD. Hopefully she will see this. Her Meri is more Beagelly, and she and Cleo are closer in age.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I personally would wait a while before adding another dog. Yes your GSD misses the other dog, but now is a great time to strength the bond with your GSD by having the time to do more things with Ranger. As far as the sex of the new dog goes, female would be the best.

Val


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I've had phenomenal experience with beagles and GSDs. I had my beagle/spaniel mix Zamboni and my GSD Camper. They were best buddies. Then I brought in Meri, my little beagle. Now I have my Meri and my GSD Celo. They are inseparable. 

I like beagles because they're cheerful, friendly, and portable (you can squeeze them into the space that GSDs don't use). But they're feisty and energetic enough to keep up with GSDs. GSDs run faster, but beagles corner better. So they run and play well together. 

My beagles and GSDs do similar sports too -- tracking and agility. 

I do have one warning that you really need to seriously consider. Training a beagle is NOTHING like training a GSD. I can train my beagles to do anything because they're very food motivated. But if I'm not packing a high value treat, then the squirrel scent is almost always far more interesting. They're not really "stubborn" as people like to say. They just have their own priorities, and these all stem from that darn beagle nose. Also, it takes years to be able to train a beagle to be able to hike or go for a walk off leash. 

So research that well. But if you're up for the training challenge, I think you can't find a better pairing!

Meri and Celo:










Camper and the Beagle Girls:


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

And we got pics too. BONUS!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Personally, I wait as long for a dog (after one dies) as I think I need to. Well, Dh and I together. 

When my Grover died, we waited almost two years before we got Meri. When Camper died, for a variety of reasons, we started to look almost immediately. 

There is no right or wrong answer. Meri isn't more loved because we waited. Celo isn't more loved because he arrived quickly after Camper's death. We just looked at our situation at the time and make our decision based on what we felt was the right thing to do for us AND for our pack. We always try really hard to take our current dogs' needs into consideration whenever we kick around the idea of getting a new dog.

There hasn't ever been a time that we have regretted it for a moment. Has there been chaos EVERY time that we get a new dog? Yes. You have to prepare for that. And if you're not ready for it, then wait. But I firmly believe that you know when it's right to get a new dog. You and your family members. As long as everyone gets a vote, and in the end, pretty much agrees, go with that.

Trust your hearts.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oops, sorry Lori, Celo, not Cleo....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

He answers to anything these days... as long as you have a treat!









Mamagoose also has GSDs and a beagle.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've not had GSD and beagles together, I've not even really owned a beagle, but I cared 5 days a week one for 2 years, so it is almost like I had one.

Beagle is THE small breed I'd own.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

I am well versed in beagle training...I had a female beagle from 8 weeks old until she died at age 6 from complications with degenerative disc disease. She was challenging to train at times, but so sweet.

I dont think we'll be getting another right away...but maybe by spring time. I am enjoying it just being Ranger. My husband has been bonding with him better this past week it seems. I want to be sure family and finances are all in order before adding another dog.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

<a href="http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q194/ESMO77/?action=view&current=Picturemntns052.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q194/ESMO77/Picturemntns052.jpg" border="0" alt="FRIENDS"></a>


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

OH never mind. My beagle Bart loves his German Shepherd brother Lukas.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

Here they are.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my youngest daughters boy friend has a Beagle. we went to house for a birhtday for both of my daughters. my daughters boy friend
lives in the country. when we pulled up to the house
the Beagle came out and said hello. the Beagle sat beside the car
while we unloaded it. i took the oppurtunity to reinforce some training with our dog. while the Beagle was there i opened the back door to the car where. our dog was in the back of the car. without saying anything to Loki opened the back door. i wanted to see if Loki was going to stay in the car without a command. he stayed
in the car untill i said "ok, come on".

the Beagle licked my dogs face. then they took off. i called Loki back because i didn't know the surroundings and it was dark.

where i grew up a neighbor had 5 Beagles he used for hunting.
they were very friendly.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss OP, good luck in your decisions in the spring. 

OK, I fought the urge to post a pic long enough...must add pics....

























When we first got Shadow. 









Sorry the one pic is so small...must have grabbed my avatar pic.


----------

